# Any advice please, now desperate!



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

I really need to get a problem sorted out as it has now become an issue.
Noodle travelled well in the car up until I found myself having to send her to day care a few days a week. She got picked up in a van and ever since then she doesn't like the car. She haesn't been to that day care for nearly a year now. She goes to a neighbour of mine so no van journey. 
However, she is soooooooo bad in the car that my partner WILL NOT go anywhere in the car with her. This means that it's turned into a her or me situation for trips where noodle could come. I hate leaving her behind if its somewhere she can go. 
I have tried so many things and am now out of ideas. I have bought her a thundershirt for the car, I have bought DAP spray for the car. I have tried walking her before car trips, I have tried treating her in the car, I have tried ignoring her in the car. I don't think she is frightened as she will run onto the drive and jump straight in when i open the car door. The indicator is the worse trigger, every time it goes so does noodle!!
Can anyone offer any advice about how to stop her whining in the car please? 
When I go out now, it's me and the OH or me and Noodle, I would like it to be all 3 of us.
Oh I have noticed that she can be quite(er) if it's just me and her in the car. My Mum thinks she doesen't want me to have passengers!

This is her in her thundershirt in the car on a journey when it is just me and her, quite as a mouse.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you tried someone sitting in the back with her? She might be feeling left out.

Is there a way of securing her in the front seat with mum?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no good solution but I will ask that if you find one that works please tell us because my sisters' rescued Bassetts are the same and traveling with them is most unpleasant, so I sympathize with your OH! Googling it I found

open a window part way
bring a really special toy
spray them with water when they whine

if it was me I'd get earphones and put a cd of your OH's favourite music on.

Rufus started doing this lately when we get close to his favourite parks and I cracked it (sort of) by stopping the car and telling him we would only move if he was quiet. It worked but only because there was no other traffic at all.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Datun Walnut said:


> Have you tried someone sitting in the back with her? She might be feeling left out.
> 
> Is there a way of securing her in the front seat with mum?


I haven't tried it on purpose but not that long ago, I had my Mum in the front with me and my sister and my niece in the back with Noodle. Still whined.

I did use to have her in the front with a seatbelt, not tried that for sometime as this was when she was a puppy and before she went to that day care in the van. I will try this again tonight, I have to pop to pets at home after work so I will take her and put her in the front with the seatbelt. Only trouble is if this works I can't see my OH being very happy about having to sit in the back so that the dog can sit in the front!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

fairlie said:


> I have no good solution but I will ask that if you find one that works please tell us because my sisters' rescued Bassetts are the same and traveling with them is most unpleasant, so I sympathize with your OH! Googling it I found
> 
> open a window part way
> bring a really special toy
> ...


She does have the back window open. She doesn't have a toy in the car (i'll try that) haven't sprayed her with water 
If I get it solved i'll let you know.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Wendy ... What does she do besides whine?

Is she really distressed, panting etc or is it an excitement thing? Seems strange that she will leap into the car if she doesn't enjoy it. Molly will do a whine and stand up sometimes when I indicate as she thinks we're near to our destination .. But it's more of an anticipatory excitement whine and isn't too bad. 

Personally I'd just leave the OH at home if it's fine with just the 2 of you!! 

Sorry that's not much help though. 

I hope someone can help

xxx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The only other thing I can think of is sitting with her in a stationery car, operating the indicators while giving her treats.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The only thing I could think of is do what you would do with a puppy to introduce it to the car. Go and sit in the car when it's just parked in front of your house, don't go anywhere but give lots of high value treats, then gradually build up to turning the engine on and then to driving down your own road and back etc


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, it's not nice when you get one of these stumbling blocks. What about making time for a few massive treat sessions in the car without it being a real journey so you can concentrate on training (really high value stuff - Fairlie would say toasted cheese sandwiches). You have the engine on and use the indicators or any other trigger actions with a treat and verbal praise every time you flick it on and she's quiet. Maybe brief sessions so it leaves her wanting more? Good luck xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I find it strange though that it's only when there are others in the car that she does this , she's obviously fine with the car itself as when it's just the 2 of you she's calm and relaxed. 

I would tend to think its less about the car itself and more about who's in it or the journey you're going on ? 

Is she more excited when there are more passengers ie more fun? 

If only they could talk...

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Datun Walnut said:


> The only other thing I can think of is sitting with her in a stationery car, operating the indicators while giving her treats.


Tried that, sat in the car and just left the indicator on and gave her a treat everytime she went quite. We were in there so long she got about a weeks worth of treats in 30mins! And still whines!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Sorry to hear about this Wendy ... What does she do besides whine?
> 
> Is she really distressed, panting etc or is it an excitement thing? Seems strange that she will leap into the car if she doesn't enjoy it. Molly will do a whine and stand up sometimes when I indicate as she thinks we're near to our destination .. But it's more of an anticipatory excitement whine and isn't too bad.
> 
> ...


He often does get left behind, how bad are we, poo before OH 

She doesn't pant. She will jump in the car and then lay in her bed just whining, and it gets louder when the indicator goes on. Am at a loss and got a bit upset about it over the weekend as we had a family get together at my sisters and Noo always comes to my sisters with me to see her cousin willow the cat. My OH was coming this time as everyone was going and I mentioned taking Noodle  NO. It's an hours drive away. I didn't want to leave her home as we were likely to be out for some time. Anyway we went without her but I went feeling bad and didn't really enjoy the day as I was thinking poor Noodle, my 2year old great Niece was there who loves Noodle and would have loved to play with her.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woo said:


> He often does get left behind, how bad are we, poo before OH
> 
> She doesn't pant. She will jump in the car and then lay in her bed just whining, and it gets louder when the indicator goes on. Am at a loss and got a bit upset about it over the weekend as we had a family get together at my sisters and Noo always comes to my sisters with me to see her cousin willow the cat. My OH was coming this time as everyone was going and I mentioned taking Noodle  NO. It's an hours drive away. I didn't want to leave her home as we were likely to be out for some time. Anyway we went without her but I went feeling bad and didn't really enjoy the day as I was thinking poor Noodle, my 2year old great Niece was there who loves Noodle and would have loved to play with her.


Aw I'm sorry Wendy, what a very difficult situation for you. I'd have been upset too. 

If only the indicators could go on silent .. My friends collie barks every time she indicates ! I suppose a new car with quiet indicators isn't an option ?! 

In all seriousness , there must be something you can do.. What about her on his knee ...still as bad, or In the boot further away ? Does she whine when it's just you two and you indicate or is it just not quite as bad ? 

I'll put my thinking cap on and ask around ... 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I find it strange though that it's only when there are others in the car that she does this , she's obviously fine with the car itself as when it's just the 2 of you she's calm and relaxed.
> 
> I would tend to think its less about the car itself and more about who's in it or the journey you're going on ?
> 
> ...


My Mum thinks she is jealousy of other people getting my attention when in the car. When I drive over to my Mums it's about an hour away, Noodle will be in her bed in the back and will go to sleep. Get to My Mums go inside for a bit and then maybe go out with my mum somewhere, noodle will be in the back whining. My journey home, noodle in the back sleeping. Go figure. It's so annoying because I know she can be quite in the car. Last week I so wanted to prove this to my Mum that I called her on our journey home from hers so that she could hear (or not hear) noodle making not a sound in the car.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Aw I'm sorry Wendy, what a very difficult situation for you. I'd have been upset too.
> 
> If only the indicators could go on silent .. My friends collie barks every time she indicates ! I suppose a new car with quiet indicators isn't an option ?!
> 
> ...


A new car is not an option as our car is only 6 months old. My OH has a dog allergy , we control it in the house with various things so having her on his lap is not an option. It's not a car with that sort of boot, she would be like locked in! 
When it's just the too of us she may react to the indicator a little bit for about a few mins and then not at all.

It sounds like a lost cause when I read it all back. My OH will just have to stay home!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What happens when he drives, is it any different? Did anything happen in the van that you know of?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

No, It's not a lost cause... There must be a solution. 

Although not ideal (!!) I'd try her in the front with your 2nd class passengers in the back lol!! 
It would be worth trying just as an experiment to see if she would settle any better....surely that's better than having to leave her at home. 

I've been relegated to the back seat in my friends car a few times as the front seat is 'Roxie's Seat'  ... I just found it funny but I can see others wouldn't be as impressed. 

Does she get jealous at any other time with other people taking your attention away from her? 

Wee Noodle ... Maybe she needs a little playmate to keep her occupied and take her focus off you a little more ... I know you've said on the past you'd love another one but timing wasn't right. 

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> What happens when he drives, is it any different? Did anything happen in the van that you know of?


Nothing happened in the van that I know of, I never liked her going in that van.

We haven't had it where he drives. Due to my partners illness I do most of the driving but we could try it and see, he can drive short journeys. So maybe i'll get him to come to pets at home with me later as that is local and he can drive.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> No, It's not a lost cause... There must be a solution.
> 
> Although not ideal (!!) I'd try her in the front with your 2nd class passengers in the back lol!!
> It would be worth trying just as an experiment to see if she would settle any better....surely that's better than having to leave her at home.
> ...


See I would happily sit in the back with her but I do most of the driving as my OH can't drive very far. I would also happily have him the back rather than leave Noo home. I would do whatever so that I could have both of them with me, I don't want to leave anyone home 

She is very attached to me, more so than my OH and yes she will push herself into any contact that I have with others. If I am giving anyone a hug she will be right there. If I am petting my friends dog she will actually push him aside and hes twice her size.

She does need a playmate, I agree but I don't think it will happen


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would be tempted to ask OH to take her out for a short drive in the car. He should take her for a walk to the local park (nice short journey) even if it's just a minutes drive. Start short and build up, make sure there is fun to be had at the end of the drive, as in a walk and then drive home again. If your OH can do this alone for a few times it may just break the habit.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I would be tempted to ask OH to take her out for a short drive in the car. He should take her for a walk to the local park (nice short journey) even if it's just a minutes drive. Start short and build up, make sure there is fun to be had at the end of the drive, as in a walk and then drive home again. If your OH can do this alone for a few times it may just break the habit.


I feel like I'm knocking everyones suggestions back but he doesn't walk noodle, he can't, health reasons again. He could take her in the car on his own for short journeys though and see what happens.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woo said:


> I feel like I'm knocking everyones suggestions back but he doesn't walk noodle, he can't, health reasons again. He could take her in the car on his own for short journeys though and see what happens.


You're not knocking us back in any way, you're simply giving us a little more insight into the situation which helps us help you :hug:

xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> You're not knocking us back in any way, you're simply giving us a little more insight into the situation which helps us help you :hug:
> 
> xxx


Thank you Mairi, it seems like a silly problem but it does cause upset. I want to take Noodle to every place we go that she is allowed. But this issue is making that impossible. Her whining doesn't bother me, I can tune it out but my OH can't, he gets really wound up and then our day is ruined before we get to where we are going. I am going to try some of the suggestions from here. Hopefully we can crack this.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you tried opening the window a bit for her to stick her nose out? Lady wines in the car, because she is so excited for wherever we are going. but if the window is open she only wines when we get to the destination.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woo said:


> Thank you Mairi, it seems like a silly problem but it does cause upset. I want to take Noodle to every place we go that she is allowed. But this issue is making that impossible. Her whining doesn't bother me, I can tune it out but my OH can't, he gets really wound up and then our day is ruined before we get to where we are going. I am going to try some of the suggestions from here. Hopefully we can crack this.


Yes fingers crossed you'll get it sorted 

You did so much work in the early stages, working out what was causing your OHs allergies and have managed, after a lot of hard work and perseverance, to manage it.

You also made the wonderful 'Noodle Toilet' that so many have replicated since .... 

I've no doubt you'll put the same effort into this 

xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We will crack it if we all put our heads together and keep trying different things.

I suspect from what you have written that she is picking up on your stress and anxiety and the whole thing has become a vicious circle. The more she whines, the more stressed he gets, that stresses you and the more she whines. What she probably wants (and maybe him too?) is your undivided, calm, loving and devoted attention. We just have to figure out a way to chop you in half. either that or get the whole lot of you a prescription for medical marijuana. (that was a joke!)

Do your OH and Noodle otherwise have a loving relationship at home?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> have you tried opening the window a bit for her to stick her nose out? Lady wines in the car, because she is so excited for wherever we are going. but if the window is open she only wines when we get to the destination.


I do have the window open for her at the back but she doesn't seem to have realised that she can sit up and look out but I think she likes the breeze on her


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

fairlie said:


> We will crack it if we all put our heads together and keep trying different things.
> 
> I suspect from what you have written that she is picking up on your stress and anxiety and the whole thing has become a vicious circle. The more she whines, the more stressed he gets, that stresses you and the more she whines. What she probably wants (and maybe him too?) is your undivided, calm, loving and devoted attention. We just have to figure out a way to chop you in half. either that or get the whole lot of you a prescription for medical marijuana. (that was a joke!)
> 
> Do your OH and Noodle otherwise have a loving relationship at home?


I think you are right about the stress, I get anxious when she whines cos I know my OH can't take it and I then get stressed.
Maybe not such a joke, lol!!
They do have a good relationship at home, I work and OH is at home with Noodle (she goes to day care twice a week to give him a break) he gives her ear massages 
They don't do the stuff together that me and her do but my OH can't. But I think she understands that. She will only go to him for certain things. He loves her and she loves him, he just doesn't love her whining.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Woo said:


> I think you are right about the stress, I get anxious when she whines cos I know my OH can't take it and I then get stressed.
> Maybe not such a joke, lol!!
> They do have a good relationship at home, I work and OH is at home with Noodle (she goes to day care twice a week to give him a break) he gives her ear massages
> They don't do the stuff together that me and her do but my OH can't. But I think she understands that. She will only go to him for certain things. He loves her and she loves him, he just doesn't love her whining.


We bought a travel tube and it helps a lot. Willow hates the car too. It took a few short drives for them to realize this was the way it was going to stay and now they LOVE it. They were yar to sitting in my lap. I think they feel safe. We tried one trip once without it and it was horrible. We didn't get the cushion for the inside. We just use blankets.
http://www.petego.com/category/24/Car/product/121/PetTubeCarKennel

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Woo said:


> I feel like I'm knocking everyones suggestions back but he doesn't walk noodle, he can't, health reasons again. He could take her in the car on his own for short journeys though and see what happens.


I just think maybe removing you from the situation may help? 
As a walker I know that the dogs can feed off each other's excitment, as in knowing the route the dog van takes and then one starts getting excited when the indicator flicks on setting the while van off on a sing and howl of anticipation.

Is there anyone other than OH that would take her? Or possibly a smaller walker that will walk her in a small quiet group?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two love love love their hammock. It let's them see outside and move around so they can get comfortable. Also, I'm not as worried about them falling and so my anxiety level is lower too. Although my two have always been ok with the car. Harder for them when I moved them back. But Lexi loves it now because she sticks her head out the window and he looks out the front. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is a whiner in the car - ruby quiet as a mouse.
But Ralph will sleep too, he prefers to be sat on me or OH if possible (not possible on me if he's wet & dirty ) 
It seems to be a mix of things with him, anticipation, worry, excitement.
Would your OH wear plug in ear phones?? X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I just think maybe removing you from the situation may help?
> As a walker I know that the dogs can feed off each other's excitment, as in knowing the route the dog van takes and then one starts getting excited when the indicator flicks on setting the while van off on a sing and howl of anticipation.
> 
> Is there anyone other than OH that would take her? Or possibly a smaller walker that will walk her in a small quiet group?


She goes to a day care twice a week so does get walked by someone other than me. She also spends time round at my friends with her dog without me there. But doesn't go in any other cars without me.


----------

